# Weirdest Thing You've Been Asked To Complete



## zmb (Apr 24, 2012)

Title says it all.

Decided today the weirdest thing I've done was washing dishes that the actors eat off of. Which doesn't seem too weird until doing it with hand soap in a high school locker room sink.


----------



## chausman (Apr 24, 2012)

Eat a mini pie and walk through the lobby. Not that I objected. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MarshallPope (Apr 24, 2012)

Well, my favorite cue in our most recent musical was to throw a phone on the ground.

Oddest job I've been given was probably to hold up a door center stage for two songs until Frankenstein's monster came to take it from me. (Young Frank nat'l tour stop)


----------



## DuckJordan (Apr 25, 2012)

zmb said:


> Title says it all.
> 
> Decided today the weirdest thing I've done was washing dishes that the actors eat off of. Which doesn't seem too weird until doing it with hand soap in a high school locker room sink.



Wait until its 3 liqour bottles, 4 glasses 2 wine bottles, a spoon and three forks...


----------



## zmb (Apr 25, 2012)

DuckJordan said:


> Wait until its 3 liqour bottles, 4 glasses 2 wine bottles, a spoon and three forks...



The dishes included some wine and shot glasses, being used with grape and apple juice respectively. High school production of _Clue_ from an unpublished script.


----------



## DuckJordan (Apr 25, 2012)

Better than food coloring aye? Strangest thing I've been asked to complete was a 20 foot dragon, who's head alone cost $60k and the body was $40k. All for 3 total entrances and a stage time of roughly 8 minutes.


----------



## firewater88 (Apr 25, 2012)

MarshallPope said:


> Well, my favorite cue in our most recent musical was to throw a phone on the ground.
> 
> Oddest job I've been given was probably to hold up a door center stage for two songs until Frankenstein's monster came to take it from me. (Young Frank nat'l tour stop)



Was that recent? I get the last stop of that tour end of next month here.


----------



## techieman33 (Apr 25, 2012)

firewater88 said:


> Was that recent? I get the last stop of that tour end of next month here.



Hopefully tesla plays nice for you.


----------



## ScottT (Apr 25, 2012)

firewater88 said:


> Was that recent? I get the last stop of that tour end of next month here.



Be sure to give the head of audio crap from me!


----------



## avkid (Apr 25, 2012)

Finish building the set of Sweeney Todd on the second day of performance.


----------



## MPowers (Apr 25, 2012)

Two Giant soft sculptures for Mid-Summers...The Daisy was about 12' in diameter with 5' long x 2' wide petals, the forest toad was about 6'wide and 14' long. Both were upholstery foam with a tight form fitting fabric cover. Each had a cheerleader tramp built into the center so Puck and the fairies could bounce and leap across the stage. We also had some off stage tramps to start some of the entrances. Puck, in addition to being an actor was a trained acrobat and circus performer and received hazard pay for his stunts. His initial entrance was to step off the #1 light bridge at 28' and drop straight down just shy of terminal velocity. He brought in his circus riggers to set up and run the stunt every night, it was a gag that they had done day in day out for years in their show. It was very effective in a theatrical setting, you didn't see him up on the rigging with a follow spot, waving and gesturing to prep the audience for the gag. In the theatre he just "Appeared" in a sudden burst of energy in a down shaft of light and came to a smooth, no bounce stop 12" above the floor. Really Cool. Now back to the tramps. They were used in various ways. The fairies all did single jumps, i.e. from the floor to the tramp to a landing spot, (medium jump) from a level to the tramp to an off stage high jump pad, big jump. Puck did a couple of level to tramp to tramp to deck with a somersault in between the tramps leaps. 

Pucks last exit was pretty cool also. 

Puck walks across a low level just US of the Daisy....

If we shadows have offended,
Think but this, and all is mended,
That you have but slumber'd here
While these visions did appear.

Casually steps off onto the daisy center and softly bounces one step just onto the down stage petal and continues walking slowly DS.

And this weak and idle theme,
No more yielding but a dream,
Gentles, do not reprehend:
if you pardon, we will mend:
And, as I am an honest Puck,
If we have unearned luck
Now to 'scape the serpent's tongue,
We will make amends ere long;
Else the Puck a liar call;

Steps into the foot loop on his drop rope rig, dressed to look like a leafy vine, which has appeared with out notice and just seems to "be there."

So, good night unto you all.

rope slowly raises him about 3'

Give me your hands, if we be friends,
And Robin shall restore amends.

He starts clapping, eliciting the same response from the audience, and the rope pulls him up in about a 4 second, smooth up and out.


----------



## dancarden (Jun 5, 2012)

i used to work in a small theater in london. one of the old ex-employees died. the service was held in the theater. we built and artistically painted the coffin inside and out which the funeral director at first refused us using because of the omissions when it was burnt. they eventually relented after we pleaded with them. the service itself had the coffin on stage with flowers etc which i had to light as if it was any other show. i also had to record the funeral on a reel to reel as we had singers and musicians playing. the tape ran out a few minutes before the end of the service so i had to call the singers etc back in so i could record the missing bit and then spliced it in before i gave the recording to the family (nobody noticed). that was the strangest job i have ever done. 
i was also a mouse handler on a movie once. i was the only person in the room who wasnt scared of the mouse. 3 hours work for 500 british pounds!! the mouse performed brilliantly.


----------



## Blacksheep0317 (Jun 5, 2012)

Did an install not long ago. New PA, drive lines, split, whole deal plus new lighting power service and dimmers. Where did the company service come from? the basement of course, in a 238 year old convent. The power room was directly adjacent to the old morgue (convent was used a a catholic nursing home for the nuns) and all power had to be pulled from behind coolers and up wall to reach the dimmers directly above and on SR.


----------



## Dovahkiin (Jun 6, 2012)

A few months ago, I was working on our One Act Play and the script called for some police lights. Due to UIL rules, we had to make sure that the red and blue lights could not be controlled independently, but could still produce that flash that police lights have. Our directors bought us some cheap police lights and we tried them for a few days and decided that they weren't bright enough. Our solution was to take out the dinky little 20W lamps and replace them with a couple 1000W lamps that we use in our ERSes. Then, of course, the plastic housing started to melt because there wasn't a way for the excess heat to escape, so we knocked some holes in the top and they were mostly fine, except that they were blinding everybody backstage when the mirror turned around. In the end, our directors just decided to cut the police lights all together. Probably a good idea, since I doubt most of the contest managers would be fine with that sort of fire hazard.


----------



## Grog12 (Jun 6, 2012)

"I need to fly in about 2000 pink shoes all at the same time." 

"I want to cover the stage in apples..."

"I want a giant umbrella like 20' in diamater that's a mirror when you open it up"

"Has anyone ever walked on the back wall of your theatre? Could they?"

I work in dance...weird is normal.


----------



## DuckJordan (Jun 6, 2012)

I Hung semi permanent 500 paper cranes from 4 points with a steel grid. All done in an attic crawl space with no visual of the load.


----------



## ruinexplorer (Jun 7, 2012)

Grog12 said:


> I work in dance...weird is normal.



Reminds me of the hundreds of holes we drilled in our stage for Pina Bausch, so they could dance through flowers. Of course, I made bank repairing the stage.


----------



## Les (Jun 7, 2012)

MPowers said:


> ... Each had a cheerleader tramp built into the center ...



For a second, I thought you meant something TOTALLY different.


Dovahkiin said:


> Our directors bought us some cheap police lights and we tried them for a few days and decided that they weren't bright enough. Our solution was to take out the dinky little 20W lamps and replace them with a couple 1000W lamps that we use in our ERSes. Then, of course, the plastic housing started to melt because there wasn't a way for the excess heat to escape, so we knocked some holes in the top and they were mostly fine, except that they were blinding everybody backstage when the mirror turned around. In the end, our directors just decided to cut the police lights all together. *Probably a good idea*, since I doubt most of the contest managers would be fine with that sort of fire hazard.



DEFINITELY a good idea. It's not _"if"_ it catches on fire, but _"when"_ it catches on fire. With all the vent holes in the world, that plastic wasn't gonna hold up.


----------



## tdeater (Jun 26, 2012)

I was part of a slapping line recently. For the gag they needed a stream of people to come out and slap this poor guy on stage. They grabbed me from the wings and said I had to go out there and slap him in line with the rest of the performers. Being the only guy dressed in black with tools and gloves got a good reaction out of the audience.


----------



## gafftapegreenia (Jun 26, 2012)

Right now I am building a found object obstacle course, that shall be covered in peanut butter, and then attempted by a blindfolded performance artist.


----------



## tyler.martin (Jun 26, 2012)

They asked if they could paint the cyc and then buy us a new one. 

we said yes.


----------



## Van (Jun 26, 2012)

tyler.martin said:


> They asked if they could paint the cyc and then buy us a new one.
> 
> we said yes.



PLease tell me you got the money first......


----------



## zmb (Jun 26, 2012)

tyler.martin said:


> They asked if they could paint the cyc and then buy us a new one.
> 
> we said yes.



Now say that all equipment associated with the cyc needed to be replaced as well, meaning that you can get some LED cyc lights along with new rigging if needed.


----------



## tyler.martin (Jun 26, 2012)

We put it in the rental agreement that they were to replace the cyc with one we deemed equivalent.


----------



## Van (Jun 26, 2012)

Oh and weirdest I've ever had to finish, was really more of a help finish. In the play "Humble Boy" one character gets drunk and decides to urinate all over this other guys prize flowerbeds. Since he was spinning all around the director wanted something other than just the end of an IV tube sticking out of the guys fly, So...... Yes we walked down the street to the Adult Novelty store, and purchase a reasonable facsimile, drilled down the middle of it and ran the IV tubing through that. Even though the lighting was extremely low in that scene the thing was still pretty visible so we had to apply paint to 'Tone things down' ....


----------



## 65535 (Jul 6, 2012)

Someone once told me to complete my job, I was flabbergasted I tell you.


----------



## Grog12 (Jul 6, 2012)

65535 said:


> Someone once told me to complete my job, I was flabbergasted I tell you.



View attachment 7274


I'll let Fry do the talking on this one.


----------



## ScottT (Jul 10, 2012)

Record a voice over for a show. I'm one of the electricians...


----------



## museav (Jul 12, 2012)

Working on the facility maintenance staff at a 20,000 capacity amphitheatre from before the venue opened through the first season as a supervisor of a day crew and the second season as the supervisor during shows, I'm not sure where to start regarding some of the tasks I was asked to complete. Let's just say that along with some fun things like being asked to get rid of a load of confiscated bootleg t-shirts and being told "take a few for yourself if you want" or helping concessions with 'excess inventory' at the end of the night (hamburgers, hot dogs and fries, oh my!), I saw more than enough ego, vomit and the inside of restrooms as part of some of the requested tasks.


----------



## zmb (Jul 12, 2012)

ScottT said:


> Record a voice over for a show. I'm one of the electricians...



Do you happen to have a very good voice for announcements? My math teacher last year had a really deep and rich voice that would make perfect narration.


----------



## avkid (Jul 12, 2012)

VIP escort of an animal control officer and a raccoon during the middle of a festival.
(the raccoon decided to take up residence at the FOH lighting position)


----------



## JonasA (Jul 15, 2012)

Last "what-the" moment: making satin-covered flats "with the hangy-bit like wedding tables" for a ballroom set, the morning of opening night, with no specs, sketches or other instructions other than the above and "it must fit perfectly." Thank god one of the costume sewers was around...

Best one ever though?
"*Please feed the sound techs before five*. They have their call at five, so please make sure you've given them their food by then."

Sound techs = SM's pets? If you say so...


----------



## gcpsoundlight (Jul 15, 2012)

Lol I remember that satin, that was fun especially with wet black paint on the floor...


----------



## DuckJordan (Jul 16, 2012)

JonasA said:


> Last "what-the" moment: making satin-covered flats "with the hangy-bit like wedding tables" for a ballroom set, the morning of opening night, with no specs, sketches or other instructions other than the above and "it must fit perfectly." Thank god one of the costume sewers was around...
> 
> Best one ever though?
> "*Please feed the sound techs before five*. They have their call at five, so please make sure you've given them their food by then."
> ...



Reminds me of the three rules of mogwai 
1# Don't put them under the sun. It kills them.
2# Don't feed them after midnight. They turn evil.
3# Don't get them wet. They multiply.


----------



## museav (Jul 18, 2012)

zmb said:


> Do you happen to have a very good voice for announcements? My math teacher last year had a really deep and rich voice that would make perfect narration.


When I was in college we had one person that would come in to record station promos and PSAs whenever they started to get sick as their voice was great when they had a slight sore throat and stuffed up nose. We just had to be sure to sanitize the mic well afterwards! It did throw people a bit when that person would walk in saying "I'm sick" and you'd respond "Great!" and run off to get a mic and blank tape (yes, we still used tape and albums back in those days).


----------



## ccm1495 (Jul 18, 2012)

For a ten minut one act.

Director: Build me a tree house that is no more than two feet tall!!!!
Me ........ Ok why?
Director: because I want it.
Me: ok what do you want it to look like.
Director: Octogon 
Me: No
Silence ..............
Me: ok but not an Octogon


----------



## nobl13 (Aug 16, 2012)

Throw a Bible at an actress from the wings.

It was in the script, fortunately.


----------



## MPowers (Aug 16, 2012)

Four foot high pile of crumpled newspapers and a phantom orchestra..... more later.


----------



## Aman121 (Aug 23, 2012)

Somehow the key to the lighting console got lost, so 20 minutes before curtain I was hot-wiring it. I ended up just tacking in some wire across the lugs to get it to start; I eventually installed a toggle switch. Ah the joys of high school theater.


----------



## gafftapegreenia (Aug 23, 2012)

Latest and greatest: Helped build a two story load bearing set, completely out of honeycomb cardboard.


----------



## MPowers (Aug 23, 2012)

MPowers said:


> Four foot high pile of crumpled newspapers and a phantom orchestra..... more later.



Well, I said "more later"..... Guess now is later. Dick Shawn Dick Shawn - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia did, among other things an extremely successful, award winning, one man show _*"The Second Greatest Entertainer in the Whole Wide World"*_. In his younger days he started the show buried in a pile of bricks fully visible to the audience from the moment the house opened. As he got a little older the weight of the bricks got to be too much so he changed it to a 4' high pile of crumpled news papers. Sounds easy but that's a LOT of papers, and of course they had to be dealt with every night, before during and after the show. Getting him settled and then getting the pile just right so he could breathe without moving the pile was tricky. Our real worry was "What if he fell asleep under there??". The second thing was a ghost orchestra for the same show. At one point during a dream sequence, a 10 piece ghost orchestra appears on stage. Now along with everything else, this is one week summer stock. Things have to happen fast and cheap. The orchestra was of course stuffed dummys. The heads were the white s tyro foam wig blocks with fake beards and wigs and hand painted faces. The torsos were panty hose stuffed with, you guessed it, more newspaper and then stuck upside down into a Tee shirt. The legs were again stuffed panty hose. A local Tux shop donated the tuxedos and white gloves (for hands) for advertising and a local high school band loaned the instruments. Add chairs and stools, a lot of bailing wire and a plywood pallet (no frame, little 1" casters, stuffed dummys don't weigh much!), dim light, haze and a little CO2 fog under the pallet, a black push/pull stick and Voila! A ghost orchestra floats on stage magically.


----------



## zmb (Aug 24, 2012)

gafftapegreenia said:


> Latest and greatest: Helped build a two story load bearing set, completely out of honeycomb cardboard.



Pictures please


----------



## gafftapegreenia (Aug 26, 2012)

zmb said:


> Pictures please




We weren't allowed to take pics during construction, but here are two reviews with plenty of pictures. 
The Lucky Penny crosses a new 'Threshold' with its latest production
BURNAWAY » Lucky Penny’s Threshold, a Balance of Control and Primal Forces


----------



## hslighting (Aug 29, 2012)

I was asked to grab a saw and head into the woods next to my school to find a stump of exact dimensions by the Construction supervisor. An hour later, a mile and a half later, we gave up on finding a stump lying around of those measurements and cut down a sapling.


----------



## willbb123 (Aug 29, 2012)

Was asked to take a sword home and grind down the edge. Not too strange, except I had to walk past the police station on the way to the parking garage; got some strange looks.


----------



## zmb (Aug 29, 2012)

willbb123 said:


> Was asked to take a sword home and grind down the edge. Not too strange, except I had to walk past the police station on the way to the parking garage; got some strange looks.



I've had the director ask which sword I like better as he's about to order a prop/dull one online from a school computer first thing in the morning.


----------



## Redkhur (Sep 23, 2012)

Hmm... weirdest thing I've been asked to complete

Well, we were doing "Little Shop of Horrors" and at the beginning of the production, I was told that twoey was taken care of.....then a week before the performance, I was told to make twoey with no budget.

But I pulled it off and got a lot of compliments on it.


----------



## tyler.martin (Sep 26, 2012)

a couple of years ago we did a show where the leading man gets a cake thrown in his face. The crew decided to rotate who would bake the cakes. That actor held a competition where the best cake got some prize. I won second place with Guinness peanut butter cake. First Place was his favourite(pineapple upside down)

-or- 

on a festival this past summer, a pop rock band brought a golf cart to the site, and I got the job of taking to the car wash.


----------



## Theresa (Dec 20, 2012)

Here is a link to my blog post about renovating Milky White for Into the Woods

Milky White - Theresa Brandon


----------



## Van (Dec 20, 2012)

Nicely done Theresa ! Very nicely done. 

BTW Great Stuff does come in several flavors, " Minimal expanding" and "normal" being two of them. They also make a Latex based foam. I did not know, however, that they made one specifiaclly for pond liners.


----------



## TOG (Jan 16, 2013)

Dye an English rock star's underwear purple and then hand wash it before each show. Make a marching bass drum look "African or something". Spend my days off while on tour rummaging through junk yards throughout North America for interesting bits of metal for him to bang on during the show...


----------



## leastlikely (Feb 5, 2013)

I've had to be recorded singing for a show because it wasn't a musical and the cast didn't have a singing audition, and none of them could pull off the song the director wanted. I ASM'd a show where in addition to fight call we had a rappel call. Because there was actual rappelling in the play. On that same show I had to wash loads of dishes (let's see... 4 champagne flutes, 4 shot glasses, 2 brandy snifters, and a knife), set a new wedding cake each night (only the top layer was edible thank goodness!), one of my cues was "standby to receive bathtub," and there were a couple of times where I had to reattach a dummy's arm (because the arm wasn't _actually_ supposed to fall off). And I had to pack up a bunch of wedding gifts each night, including normal things like a hand mixer and a curling iron (...is that a normal wedding gift?) and also moon boots. Oh, and this wasn't my task (thank goodness), but on a version of Christmas Carol that I ASM'd recently, we had this wonderful vendor stand filled with actual chestnuts... Our two prop designers spent a lot of time (and money! Chestnuts are not cheap!) on it. And then we learned that Scrooge was allergic to nuts, so they had to pull all the nuts that had been glued in, scrub the wooden cart, paint over it, and make the same nuts out of styrofoam.


----------



## chausman (Feb 6, 2013)

leastlikely said:


> I've had to be recorded singing for a show because it wasn't a musical and the cast didn't have a singing audition, and none of them could pull off the song the director wanted. I ASM'd a show where in addition to fight call we had a rappel call. Because there was actual rappelling in the play. On that same show I had to wash loads of dishes (let's see... 4 champagne flutes, 4 shot glasses, 2 brandy snifters, and a knife), set a new wedding cake each night (only the top layer was edible thank goodness!), one of my cues was "standby to receive bathtub," and there were a couple of times where I had to reattach a dummy's arm (because the arm wasn't _actually_ supposed to fall off). And I had to pack up a bunch of wedding gifts each night, including normal things like a hand mixer and a curling iron (...is that a normal wedding gift?) and also moon boots. Oh, and this wasn't my task (thank goodness), but on a version of Christmas Carol that I ASM'd recently, we had this wonderful vendor stand filled with actual chestnuts... Our two prop designers spent a lot of time (and money! Chestnuts are not cheap!) on it. And then we learned that Scrooge was allergic to nuts, so they had to pull all the nuts that had been glued in, scrub the wooden cart, paint over it, and make the same nuts out of styrofoam.



What show was that?


----------



## leastlikely (Feb 6, 2013)

chausman said:


> What show was that?



Big Love by Charles Mee


----------



## What Rigger? (Feb 7, 2013)

Director: "Oh, since you're on your way home...I need you to deliver this summons to this guy I'm suing. Here's his address. It'll be fine."

Me (hired as Stage Manager): "No."

Director: "I don't understand the problem..."

Me: "I quit."


----------



## gafftaper (Feb 7, 2013)

What Rigger? said:


> Director: "Oh, since you're on your way home...I need you to deliver this summons to this guy I'm suing. Here's his address. It'll be fine."
> Me (hired as Stage Manager): "No."
> Director: "I don't understand the problem..."
> Me: "I quit."



Oh Man! Now *that's* funny! 

I made a tree stump painted safety orange and yellow for a production of "As you like it"... the director had an "interesting" vision for this production. 

My favorite show is "The Man who came to Dinner" because I got to build a sarcophagus 


and "Cockroach City"... "Inside there are 10,000 cockroaches and with any luck in a few months there will be 100,000!" It made odd sounds and you could hear something bumping around inside it and see movement behind that screen.


----------



## What Rigger? (Feb 9, 2013)

gafftaper said:


> Oh Man! Now *that's* funny!
> 
> I made a tree stump painted safety orange and yellow for a production of "As you like it"... the director had an "interesting" vision for this production.
> 
> ...



Now THAT'S gross!


----------



## agcraig (Feb 13, 2013)

Make a sculpture out of 4 giant trash bags of movie popcorn, chicken wire, hot glue, and paper mache.


----------



## zmb (Feb 21, 2013)

gafftaper said:


> "Cockroach City"... "Inside there are 10,000 cockroaches and with any luck in a few months there will be 100,000!" It made odd sounds and you could hear something bumping around inside it and see movement behind that screen. View attachment 8669



Serious case of the heebie jeebies coming on and the audience just won't feel right for the rest of the night.


----------



## shannonlusk81 (Jun 27, 2017)

Repairing the fiberglass rump of a carousel horse used for a pole dance routine.

STILL trying to find a way to replicate an atom bomb mushroom cloud safely on a 20' by 25' stage.

"The relish on the 4 foot hotdog bun is looking dull, could we remake it with glitter this time?"

Aaaand once a week I clean excess blood and glitter off of a 10" hyper realistic penis prop that is used during a song called "Eating Penis doesn't Make you Gay" (a duet sung by a seasoned zombie to a new zombie).

I adore my job.


----------



## RonHebbard (Jun 27, 2017)

shannonlusk81 said:


> Repairing the fiberglass rump of a carousel horse used for a pole dance routine.
> 
> STILL trying to find a way to replicate an atom bomb mushroom cloud safely on a 20' by 25' stage.
> 
> ...


I give. *You win.* That's pretty *weird*. We don't have anything that weird here in Canada, although we do permit @BillConnerFASTC to cross our border both ways. 
Toodleoo!
Ron Hebbard.


----------



## gafftapegreenia (Jun 27, 2017)

RonHebbard said:


> I give. *You win.* That's pretty *weird*. We don't have anything that weird here in Canada, although we do permit @BillConnerFASTC to cross our border both ways.
> Toodleoo!
> Ron Hebbard.



Your milk comes in bags tho. That's pretty weird.


----------



## ptero (Jun 27, 2017)

RonHebbard said:


> I give. *You win.* That's pretty *weird*. We don't have anything that weird here in Canada, although we do permit @BillConnerFASTC to cross our border both ways.
> Toodleoo!
> Ron Hebbard.



Both ways? Does Bill like to back in sometimes? (hiding now)


----------



## RonHebbard (Jun 27, 2017)

ptero said:


> Both ways? Does Bill like to back in sometimes? (hiding now)


*No* you *nasty person*. We allow @BillConnerFASTC to walk in, come in on his hands or to paddle in via canoe.
We run a clean country up here, or at least we try to.
Toodleoo!
Ron Hebbard.


----------



## BillConnerFASTC (Jun 27, 2017)

I'd like to sell them some vowels. I get tired of C eh! N eh! D eh!

Do you know the Canadians built the first and perhaps only UFO landing pad?

And the eat cheese curds and gravy on top of fries?

Vad a country!


----------



## RonHebbard (Jun 28, 2017)

BillConnerFASTC said:


> I'd like to sell them some vowels. I get tired of C eh! N eh! D eh!
> 
> Do you know the Canadians built the first and perhaps only UFO landing pad?
> 
> ...


No one's forcing you to visit.
Toodleoo!
Ron Hebbard.


----------



## Calc (Jun 28, 2017)

BillConnerFASTC said:


> And they eat cheese curds and gravy on top of fries?


...AT TACO BELL. Seriously. What nerve- Canadianizeing our Americanized Mexican food.


----------



## RonHebbard (Jun 28, 2017)

Calc said:


> ...AT TACO BELL. Seriously. What nerve- Canadianizeing our Americanized Mexican food.


'The Donald' will no doubt be upset.
Toodleoo!
Ron Hebbard.


----------



## shannonlusk81 (Jun 28, 2017)

BillConnerFASTC said:


> And the eat cheese curds and gravy on top of fries?



Do you mock the glory that is poutine? It is a gift from the Lord and we should be grateful!


----------



## RonHebbard (Jun 28, 2017)

shannonlusk81 said:


> Do you mock the glory that is poutine? It is a gift from the Lord and we should be grateful!


And Canadians are basking in the glory! (NEVER trust a theatre consultant who doesn't enjoy poutine.) (Even if they have an FASTC numeric designation.)
Thank you @shannonlusk81 [You may be young but I knew there was something to like about you.]
Toodleoo!
Ron


----------



## shannonlusk81 (Jun 28, 2017)

RonHebbard said:


> And Canadians are basking in the glory! (NEVER trust a theatre consultant who doesn't enjoy poutine. (Even if they have an FASTC numeric designation.)
> Thank you @shannonlusk81 [You may be young but I knew there was something to like about you.]
> Toodleoo!
> Ron


HA! I grew up in Alaska and the poutine made it across the border to me at a young and impressionable age. Living in Vegas now, I'm very thankful to work at a venue that has a burger shop downstairs that makes a decent pile of poutine that is extra perfect after long show nights. Frankly, I don't trust anyone who doesn't salivate at least a little bit while thinking about poutine...


----------



## garyvp (Jun 28, 2017)

Completed all the following:

· Use actor driven vintage knife switches to operate Tesla coils, Jacobs ladders, and other electro-mechanical laboratory devices, all of which had to be run remotely as well - Frankenstein
· Knife throwing effect – Pajama Game and others
· FDRs mini-wheelchair – Last Summer at Campobello
· Falling flower petals from the entire ceiling of a theater with 10 ft height - Enchanted April
· Collapsing set - Inspecting Carol
· Operating Switchboard built from vintage parts - Hotl
· Unfolding and raising a tent from a folded pile of canvas on the floor which had to cover the ceiling while not interfering with lighting - Carnival
· Have a 3ft rubber bat fly round trip triangular path from a window in a 25’ theater, all in 5 seconds. - Dracula
· 12x4 foot oak table to match oak library chairs – 12 Angry Men
· Convincing front section of a vintage car - Gatsby
· Complete set change revolves in small theaters - She Loves Me, Christmas Carol, Games afoot
· The Walls have eyes - Having all the walls in the theater have LED eyes light up -100 pairs - Dracula


----------



## Ancient Engineer (Sep 21, 2017)

Director: "Hey can we get a 4' mirror ball hung center stage for tonight?"
Ancient Engineer: "Uhh... there are 2 performances left on this show."
Director: "So, I thought you were good?"
Ancient Engineer: "I am the best at your price point, I will see what I can do."
Director: "Let me know when it is done."
Ancient Engineer looks a the available space above and realizes there is only one adequate drop and we'll have to spread pipe to get them past the small Mirrored Moon...
<rigging> <harsh language> <much vigorous sweat-equity later>:
Ancient Engineer: "There it is! What do you think?"
Director: "Meh, it is not as impressive as I had hoped. Strike it and send it back."
Ancient Engineer: "Mmmmkay."
<fast forward to closing night>
Director: "Hey, did you send that mirror ball back? We could hang it in the house!"
Ancient Engineer: (knowing full well that the Mirrored Moon was still on the dock), "Nope it is already back at (rental house) and they have it on the way to the Pippin revival tour."
Director: "Well crap, can you get another one?"
Ancient Engineer: "Let me see what I can do."
<7.29 minutes later>
Ancient Engineer: "Here it is!" (holds up 8" disco ball from Wally Werld)
Director: <undervoice grumbling> "Fahgedaboutit."


----------



## RonHebbard (Sep 21, 2017)

[QUOTE="Ancient Engineer, post: 370176, member: 23556"
Ancient Engineer: "Let me see what I can do."
<7.29 minutes later>[/QUOTE] 
@Ancient Engineer So few people express time in minutes and decimal minutes these days.
Toodleoo!
Ron Hebbard.


----------



## Ancient Engineer (Sep 21, 2017)

Well, it was not quite 7-1/3 minutes...


----------

